# AMD "Trinity" APU Models Further Detailed



## btarunr (Feb 13, 2012)

In the second quarter of this year, AMD will launch its next-generation accelerated processing unit, codenamed "Trinity", starting with quad-core A10 and A8 parts in the quarter, followed by dual-core A6 and A4 parts in the third-quarter of 2012 (more here). DonanimHaber scored a specifications-sheet that details all the models AMD has in store for this year, also giving us an insight to what constitute each of these model numbers. 

An interesting revelation here is that AMD does not have triple-core APUs anywhere in its lineup. The A10 lineup consists of quad-core APUs that come with Radeon HD 7660D graphics, while the A8 lineup also consists of quad-core APUs, but with slower Radeon HD 7560D graphics. The A6 lineup consists of dual-core APUs with Radeon HD 7540D graphics, while the A4 lineup has dual-core APUs with Radeon HD 7480D graphics. 






The HD 7660D has 384 Graphics CoreNext stream processors, HD 7560D has 256 of these, the HD 7540D has 192, and the HD 7480D has 128. The HD 7480D also lacks dual-graphics support that lets you pair the APU-embedded graphics processor with a compatible discrete GPU to make the two work in tandem. While these GPUs have comparatively lower stream processors than previous-generation "Llano", performance increase is made up for by the more advanced GPU architecture, and higher GPU core speeds.

Leading the chart is the A10-5800K, designed for gamers and overclockers on a tight budget. This chip packs 4 "Piledriver" architecture cores (based in two modules), with 3.80 GHz (stock) and 4.20 GHz (TurboCore) frequency, 4 MB total cache, and Radeon HD 7660D graphics. This chip bears the Black Edition branding, and hence features an unlocked base clock multiplier that helps with overclocking. This is followed by the non-Black Edition A10-5700 clocked at 3.40 GHz with 4.00 GHz TurboCore.

The A10-5800K is not the only Black Edition part, there's also the A8-5600K, which bears clock speeds of 3.60 GHz (stock), 3.90 (TurboCore) and A6-5400K, both of which feature the unlocked base clock multiplier; Just below the A8-5600K is the A8-5500, with 3.20 GHz (stock), 3.70 GHz (TurboCore). The cheapest of the lot will be the A4-5300. The clock speeds of the A6 and A4 parts were not revealed.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## NC37 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice high clock speeds. But I hope this doesn't cause confusion on the lines from the last gen being A6/A8 as the quads. If they are going to still sell some Llanos along with this, certainly may cause some issues.

Lacking a dual graphics option for the low end will certainly impact demand for it. I'd expect it's price to be pretty cheap. Is a shame. Dual graphics was certainly a selling point for Llano, even if it didn't work perfectly yet.


----------



## HTC (Feb 13, 2012)

If they managed to fix the power usage issue, this will be interesting indeed and i look forward to seeing some benchmarks on these!


----------



## btarunr (Feb 13, 2012)

NC37 said:


> Nice high clock speeds. But I hope this doesn't cause confusion on the lines from the last gen being A6/A8 as the quads. If they are going to still sell some Llanos along with this, certainly may cause some issues.
> 
> Lacking a dual graphics option for the low end will certainly impact demand for it. I'd expect it's price to be pretty cheap. Is a shame. Dual graphics was certainly a selling point for Llano, even if it didn't work perfectly yet.



Yes, at one point they will be selling lower-end "Llano" and higher-end "Trinity" at the same time. Perhaps they'll clearly mark Trinity chips "FM2" on the box. 

It's similar to the LGA1156 to LGA1155 transition, I guess.


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 13, 2012)

5800k could be a nice chip depending on price.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2012)

HTC said:


> If they managed to fix the power usage issue, this will be interesting indeed and i look forward to seeing some benchmarks on these!



What power usage issue?


----------



## insane 360 (Feb 13, 2012)

the trinity should have much lower power usage, i can't wait to see reviews up on TPU!

this will most likely be my next upgrade to the HTPC, should be epic! (at least from power/performance ratio of my current setup)


----------



## Thefumigator (Feb 13, 2012)

I need a Phenom II X8


----------



## HTC (Feb 13, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> What power usage issue?



Isn't piledriver an improved bulldozer? Doesn't bulldozer have a crap power usage? That issue!


----------



## devguy (Feb 13, 2012)

Interesting that the dual core Trinity processors don't have a lower TDP than the slowest quad, even with two less cores, much disabled GPU, and only 1MB L2 for the active module.  Maybe they're just clocking it super high?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 13, 2012)

HTC said:


> Isn't piledriver an improved bulldozer? Doesn't bulldozer have a crap power usage? That issue!


Piledriver has nothing to do with Bulldozer. Piledriver from what is known is going to be based on a new revised 32nm HKMG process with several modifications to the design. I seems AMD wants to rid themselves with the Bulldozer name. There old roadmaps state "Enhanced Bulldozer" but not anymore.

By the way, I have Bulldozer and I've yet to notice this so called Massive Power Usage people keep claiming.


----------



## faramir (Feb 13, 2012)

Super XP said:


> By the way, I have Bulldozer and I've yet to notice this so called Massive Power Usage people keep claiming.



It is massive only when compared to Intel's offerings. It's not as noticable if you compare it to AMD's prrevious generation of products (= Phenom/Athlon II).


----------



## Frick (Feb 13, 2012)

I wonder how those HD7660's will perform and if it would be the same as a desktop model. If yes, it's very very interesting indeed.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 14, 2012)

Trinity is suppose to support memory speeds up to 2133Mhz so I think this "leak" is fake.


----------



## EpicShweetness (Feb 14, 2012)

The 5600K looks very interesting. Is it my assumption that Llano will still be sold with Trinity side by side? The Trinity parts would be more expensive if that is the case 
What I'm also curious on is if the graphics division inside Trinity is 6-2 GNC CU's then  how on earth are we gonna get duel solutions if the 7750 is the cheapest (lowest) desktop SKU with GNC? Unless AMD has some voodoo and can make it mingle with VLI4(5), hmmmm.


----------



## Nil Einne (Feb 14, 2012)

> An interesting revelation here is that AMD does not have triple-core APUs anywhere in its lineup.


It isn't actually that interesting. It's been clear from the Bulldozer module design that triple core isn't happening. The new module design means you should only expect CPUs with an even number of cores meaning a discrete number of modules. Sure theoretically you could disable one core per module, but there's little chance of AMD doing that.


----------



## xenocide (Feb 14, 2012)

Super XP said:


> By the way, I have Bulldozer and I've yet to notice this so called Massive Power Usage people keep claiming.



Do many people actively monior the power usage of their CPU's?  I know I don't.  That being said, a majority of reviews both new and old of BD CPU's show substantially higher Power Usage than Intel offerings, and even older AMD offerings.  Granted the FX-Series can have more cores than the Phenom II's, it's also on 32nm and was heralded as being substantially more energy efficient.


----------



## HTC (Feb 14, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Piledriver has nothing to do with Bulldozer. Piledriver from what is known is going to be based on a new revised 32nm HKMG process with several modifications to the design. I seems AMD wants to rid themselves with the Bulldozer name. There old roadmaps state "Enhanced Bulldozer" but not anymore.
> 
> *By the way, I have Bulldozer and I've yet to notice this so called Massive Power Usage people keep claiming.*





xenocide said:


> Do many people actively monior the power usage of their CPU's?  I know I don't.  *That being said, a majority of reviews both new and old of BD CPU's show substantially higher Power Usage than Intel offerings, and even older AMD offerings.*  Granted the FX-Series can have more cores than the Phenom II's, it's also on 32nm and was heralded as being substantially more energy efficient.



Over here, the electricity prices are skyrocketing as i'm sure they are (worse, even??) in Greece so, to me, power usage does matter.

Check this, from W1zzard's review:







You have to admit it does use more power.

Don't get me wrong: if AMD manages to improve performance with the same but preferably lower power consumption, i'll definitely consider upgrading to one of these.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't play much games anymore, Trinity APU would be sufficient for casual games, top end APU looks promising and if the price is right I might buy one.


----------



## xenocide (Feb 14, 2012)

HTC said:


> Check this, from W1zzard's review:



Omega actually did that review.


----------



## HTC (Feb 14, 2012)

xenocide said:


> Omega actually did that review.



Omega and Btarunr: i stand corrected.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2012)

HTC said:


> Isn't piledriver an improved bulldozer? Doesn't bulldozer have a crap power usage? That issue!



Well Trinity is replacing Llano which is a Stars core not bulldozer. There is no power issue there.

On that same note, Bulldozer doesn't have a power issue either. It simply consumes more power than Intel.


----------



## HTC (Feb 14, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Well Trinity is replacing Llano which is a Stars core not bulldozer. There is no power issue there.



Isn't trinity using piledriver cores? Isn't  piledriver based on bulldozer?


> *AMD "Trinity" APU is the 2nd generation of the current Buldozer CPU architecture* using DirectX 11 graphics chip that pack 384 Radeon cores inside and supporting up to 2133Mhz DDR3 system memory, 4MB of L2 cache (2MB for each module), AMD promise that the new APU will be 20% faster than the present AMD Liano APU, also the new APU use the third generation of turbo core to add more controle of every Mhz and press more on the final APU TDP



Source



TheLaughingMan said:


> On that same note, Bulldozer doesn't have a power issue either. It simply consumes more power than Intel.


My problem isn't that it consumes more then Intel: it's that it consumes more power then almost all other CPUs (Intel and AMD).

If trinity ends up having llano's power usage or less, then it will be a very attractive offer.


----------



## TimL (Feb 14, 2012)

xenocide said:


> Do many people actively monior the power usage of their CPU's?  I know I don't.  That being said, a majority of reviews both new and old of BD CPU's show substantially higher Power Usage than Intel offerings, and even older AMD offerings.  Granted the FX-Series can have more cores than the Phenom II's, it's also on 32nm and was heralded as being substantially more energy efficient.



When building an HTPC you want to minimize power usage while maximizing performance.  I have been waiting for the 65w trinity due to the overall performance increases.  This paired with an SSD, RAM, Optical Drive, and some overhead for USB should allow me to put together a 100ish watt peak usage system used for movies, emulators, and light gaming for guests.

While you are right in stating Ivy Bridge will use significantly less power it will also be significantly weaker on the graphic side of things.


----------



## MrMilli (Feb 15, 2012)

btarunr said:


> 384 Graphics CoreNext stream processors



I think it has been said many times before that Trinity will use the VLIW4 architecture. You shouldn't blatantly copy some wrong information. I think it's pretty obvious that they couldn't even fit 394 GCN stream processors into Trinity.


----------



## nihbddofw (May 22, 2012)

A6-3670K was it able to do dual grafics with 6670?
becouse if it was now we me able to combine a5400k with 6670 too!?


----------

